# Asus laptop white screen when i turn it on



## pauliusj (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello everyone. I bought a used Asus Z53S laptop a couple of days ago, and I bought windows 8 pro yesterday. When I clicked the lower left corner of the screen(takes to the start screen), my laptop crashed and white screen with pink, green and grey vertical lines appeared and it fills with back pixels little by little. I turned the laptop off and then on and the same happens, no bios screen no nothing, only white screen with a couple of colored vertical lines and filling with black pixels. When I used windows 8 I sometimes got blue screen of death related to graphics card. It was Nvidia 8400M G which is compatible with windows 8. Before installing windows 8 I had windows xp, and there were no problems with the hardware. Someone help me please.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you able to boot the PC into Safe Mode?

If you are able to access Safe Mode remove the graphics driver.

When you installed Windows 8 where did you get the graphics driver from?

Did you run the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant tool before to see if there were any compatibility issues?

My guess would be non-compatible or unstable graphics driver.


----------



## pauliusj (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for reply!



> Are you able to boot the PC into Safe Mode?


No I was not able to do that, all i see is only white screen with colored vertical lines and slowly filling with black/grey/redish colors.



> When you installed Windows 8 where did you get the graphics driver from?


I got it from NVIDIA DRIVERS 306.97WHQL



> Did you run the   Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant tool before to see if there were any compatibility issues?


Yes I ran it, and it said that my display driver was compatible.

Yesterday I tried to leave the laptop on for about 30 minutes. And when it filled the screen with black and blue(left side of the screen was bright blue and left was black) and I restarted it, it worked super fine. When I left it for about a hour turned off, and tried to use it again the problem occurred and after again leaving it for about 30 mins turned on like this it started to work normal after restart again. So I immediately installed windows xp and display driver, and I updated BIOS. Then I went to sleep and in the morning the screen is again acting crazy, though this time even leaving it on does not help :/ I noticed that when windows xp finishes booting(I can tell because the speakers make a little click sound) the laptop reboots. When windows 8 was installed it did not reboot.


----------



## pauliusj (Oct 30, 2012)

UPDATE: I hooked it up to an external monitor and windows xp with safe mode is working, but if i try to boot it normaly, it reboots after the windows xp boot screen.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Disable automatic reboot and see if you can get the error message

Automatic Restart XP - How to Disable the Automatic Restart on System Failure in Windows XP


----------



## pauliusj (Oct 30, 2012)

I disabled automatic reboot, but it still reboots after the windows xp boot screen when the driver is enabled. I can see that there is no error, only blank screen and then in a second reboots


----------



## pauliusj (Oct 30, 2012)

To sum up everything, here is the situation:

- Laptop is ASUS Z53S. Graphics card is nVidia GeForce 8400M G

- I had windows xp installed on laptop. No blue screens, no problems, everything worked fine. 

- I wanted to upgrade to windows 8 pro. Windows upgrade assistant said that my display driver is compatible.

- after upgrading to windows 8 pro I few times got blue screens related to graphics card(dont remember the text).

- The problem I have now occured when I clicked the lower left corner on windows 8 pro.

- After leaving the laptop powered on for some time, the screen temporarily started to work.

- When the laptop temporarily worked, I managed to install windows xp and display driver, everything worked fine.

- When I woke up in the morning and turned the laptop on, the problem was again there.

- External monitor shows everything fine in safe mode.

- If I enable graphics driver, I cannot boot windows xp normally, laptop reboots immediately after the windows xp boot screen.

- If I disable graphics driver, I can boot to windows xp normally.

- The screen of laptop itself is still acting crazy, no matter of the driver(it's white from the first second I power on the laptop).

This is what I get from laptop screen when I press the power button:









And after letting it boot to windows xp(with graphics driver disabled):









I got that split screen when I had windows 8 pro aswel(but the laptop didn't reboot when I didn't disable display driver).

- The graphics driver I installed for windows xp is from asus website. I am sure that it is the right one.


----------



## pauliusj (Oct 30, 2012)

the laptop now reboots after leaving it for some time(1-3 minutes) even with graphics driver uninstalled


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

So the only way to boot the laptop is with the driver uninstalled?

The images you posted are not what one typically see with driver related problems.

When the screen is white are you able to get any display on the external monitor?


----------



## pauliusj (Oct 30, 2012)

> So the only way to boot the laptop is with the driver uninstalled?


Yes, though it still reboots after 1-3 minutes(I noticed that this is when the laptop's screen colors reaches a specific point).



> When the screen is white are you able to get any display on the external monitor?


Yes I can see the bios screen, and I see can see everything in windows xp(safe mode and normal boot(without the graphics driver)). But even with external monitor the laptop still reboots after 1-3 minutes.


----------

